# PINK nose???



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Funny title I know but a serious question. Bella is a blue with an all white muzzle. I noticed in the cold the top of her muzzle from her nose up turns bright pink but lately like today at OB class it turned pink and sometimes when she wakes up after nuzzling her face in her bed it's pink. Basically her nose, lips, and inside of her ears get pink. WHY??? LOL! Is it nerves, excitement, allergies????


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is just temperature sensitivity.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> It is just temperature sensitivity.


Really? That's interesting.Guess that explains it LOL! Thanks Lauren.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> It is just temperature sensitivity.


shes right... cali's will turn colors too


----------

